# Built a bee vac!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I got my bee vac finished in time to go do a cut out today. I'm taking one of my beginning students with me. I'll try to remember to take some pics. Wish me luck!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck.. will check for pictures later,,


----------



## snettrecker (Jan 27, 2006)

that's the type of bee vac that I built and I love it. It makes it much easier. I've seen the other (canister) style of bee vac used and I don't like it. This when you're done has the bees already on the frames.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Unfortunately my shop vac wasn't strong enough. I have solved that problem! So the bee vac didn't get used today. I did get the cut out done, but didn't manage to get the queen with the comb. So the bees are reclustering and I'll go back and get them tomorrow. I had a beginning beekeeper with me today and I think she was incredibly brave and totally bee crazed. She loved it!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)




----------

